# FTA for Soldier in Afghanistan



## chuckyHDDTV (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I'm currently deployed to Afghanistan and miss my Directv. . Looking to see if you guys have any suggestions for getting FTA in Afghanistan, prefer US channels but anything in english will do. I could get AFN but the signal is very unreliable. I welcome any suggestions anybody might have. 

Chuck


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'd start with http://www.lyngsat.com/ on the Asia pages and check out what programming is available. Be sure to drill down to the various transponders to see if they have a footprint map available, as many satellites won't be aimed at where you are. Wouldn't want to spend a bunch of time and money trying to pick up sats that aren't aimed at you...


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Also, you can get Armed Forces network programming on C-Band (big dish), using a receiver from most post exchanges.


----------



## ClearSKY (Aug 28, 2010)

First of all thank you for your service, we appreciate it very much back home and we all hope you come back safe. If you need any hardware visit my site http://www.ClearSkyFTA.com I'll make sure it is shipped to you free and i'll make sure there is an added discount for you.


----------

